
Ask HN: How do I find an apprentice? - js4
Anyone know of a marketplace or something where I could find an “apprentice” developer?<p>This would be someone junior (maybe just out of code school) that I could pay hourly to gain more practical experience working with me (a dev with over a decade of experience) by working on side projects, open source, etc? The apprentice could even be working full time already and just wants some deeper mentorship or diverse experience.<p>This would be similar to an intern but paid directly by me (an individual) and closer interaction —heavy on pair programming but also some individual work.<p>The goal of the apprentice should be to learn more about the art of writing code —which I think of much like a trade. And on my end the goal would be to give back to the community as well as get an extra set of hands.<p>I know apprenticeships exist in other trades, and in the music industry. Curious if anyone had tried to do them in the programming world.<p>Sorry if there is any bad spelling. This was typed on mobile and spelling is not my forte.
======
Bucephalus355
There are some emerging platforms online for this, but shockingly the
available mentors far outnumber the mentees.

For now I’ve found the twitter handle #mentoringmondays very handy. The
twitter user @shehackspurple, an MSFT engineer, started this, and although not
the ideal way to pair people up, has been enormously successful I think. I
would search for this and check out some of the threads.

------
soneca
If I may, I'd like to apply myself too! :)

I am a self-taught front-end developer with 2 years of experience now, but I
just moved to Los Angeles (from Brazil, following my wife that is studying
here) and still waiting for my work permit.

I will email you if that's ok

------
epc
Maybe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20340953](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20340953)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20340392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20340392)

------
gesman
If you are willing to learn Splunk (data analytics software platform) and
learn to build custom apps - ping me.

Essentially custom Splunk app is something that helps customer to solve real
business problem - having raw data as an input.

------
csnewb
If you're located in the Bay Area I'm up for it. Or even working together
remotely. I'm somewhat junior (3 years of experience) but mentorship is
something I've been looking for in my career.

------
0_gravitas
I'll throw my hat into the ring along with everyone else and say 'yes please'!

